# Has anyone been to Mayo Clinic in Scottsdale?



## mck1998 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi, Iï¿½m new, although Iï¿½ve been reading posts for a few weeks now. My story sounds very similar to many of yours, so I wonï¿½t go into detail now, Iï¿½ll save that for later. Basically, Iï¿½ve been IBS-C for as long as I can remember (well, maybe since high school, Iï¿½m 37 now). Iï¿½m wondering if anyone has been to Mayo Clinic in Scottsdale. If anyone has, I have several questions and would like to get some info from you.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Kevin Olden, who is well regarded, was the motility guy there, but for some reason he is now listed in a very different department, http://www.mayoclinic.org/transplantmedici...t/13193911.html There is a woman there now, http://www.mayoclinic.org/gi-sct/14395568.html,[/URL] but I never heard of her.Michael Crowell, http://www.mayoclinic.org/gi-sct/14278171.html,[/URL] who does research only,is also there now.I would think these two are putting something together there to work with IBS and related conditions, but the apparent absence of Kevin Olden seems odd.


----------



## deslinger (Nov 11, 2004)

I just got home from Mayo Clinic in Rochester and was impressed by them and the clinic. I thought they were very understanding and seemed really concerned. I only expected to be there for 3 days but stayed for 5. They really run you through the mill.


----------



## mck1998 (Feb 18, 2005)

Iï¿½ve been trying to get into Mayo in Rochester for 2 years. Apparently Iï¿½m on a waitlist, but have not moved up since my doctor (Endochrinologist) wrote a referral for me to see a doctor there. They say that my condition is not urgent enough. So I finally looked into going to Scottsdale, and getting an appointment there is no problem. Iï¿½m scheduled to go mid-March, but could have gone sooner if I wanted to. The only problem is that my insurance wonï¿½t cover it (which it would in Rochester). So, one of my main questions is about the total costs for doctor visits, tests, etc. Iï¿½d like to say that cost is not an issue, since it concerns my health, but it is!Iï¿½d also really like to hear about your whole experience there.


----------



## deslinger (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow, that surprises me that you couldn't get in at Rochester for so long. I called and was in within 3 weeks. I can't really help you on the cost issue since I haven't seen anything yet. I figure it will be a couple of weeks before I see anything. If I do before you go for your visit I will let you know. Everyone was very caring and my worst experience was the colonscopy which I have never had any problems with before. My blood pressure was running low so they couldn't fully sedate me and it was pleasant. Hurt like hell. But here are some tests they performed and my results ( so far..my biopsy's results I should learn tommorrow): urine test, another urine midstream collection, chest x-ray, blood draws, EKG ( I think a standard test), body CT (found a right ovarian cyst), anaorectal manometry (weak anal spincher muscles), stool sample, gastric empty sm bowel, colon ( small intestine empties slow), colonscopy (pockets in colon), and upper endoscopy (hiatal hernia).Hope this helps a little and again if I get any cost numbers I will let you know. Hope everything goes well for you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## mck1998 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks so much for your reply. Your information is so helpful, I really appreciate it. Thatï¿½s great that you got in so quickly. I wonder why they wonï¿½t see me anytime soon. Iï¿½m going to call again tomorrow and see what I can find out. Iï¿½m so sorry about your awful colonoscopy experience. Iï¿½ve never had one, and I dread doing it! My husband reminded me that the very same thing could happen to me, b/c my BP is already low and every time Iï¿½ve been hospitalized (for 2 different surgeries and having 2 babies) it has dropped way down and had to be monitored very closely. Oh well, I just want answers! After they found all of these things (like the pockets in your colon), what treatment did they prescribe? Is there anything they can do for something like that? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## deslinger (Nov 11, 2004)

My other colonoscopy's have been fine. I was asleep and didn't even know it was done. I'm not sure what went wrong this time but I am going to ask as soon as I hear from them (I left a message this morning and am still waiting to hear.). They did prescribe me an antideppresant which I asked a friend (who worked for a GI doc here) and she said those docs would prescribe it for gut issues. All I know is I have to work my way up to 100mg a day and that seems like a lot to me. I think I mainly have to watch what I eat and be careful. It sucks. I like food but it doesn't seem to like me very much.


----------



## mck1998 (Feb 18, 2005)

I called Rochester on Monday, and they said absolutely no way I could get in within the next 2 years. So Iï¿½m sticking with Scottsdale. Iï¿½m going to re-post my question under a different discussion to see if thereï¿½s anyone else who might have gone there. But definitely keep me posted on any bills that you get. I honestly have no idea what to expect as far as the cost of all of this. Thanks again.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: and they said absolutely no way I could get in within the next 2 years


What? They had to have to meant two *months*.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Denise....you are probably being given a tricyclic antidepressant. The dosages for IBS can start from 25 mgs and go up to 100. Usually for depression they dose up into the 150 mgs, sometimes more range.The tricyclics can make you drowsy when you start/up the dose so usually people take them at night, and by ramping up the dose you don't get the sleepiness as bad as you would starting out at the higher dose.Most of these durgs are also have anti-histamine as one of the actions, and that is the part that makes you sleepy (just like Benedryl would).Edit to add. Pouches/pockets in the colon (diverticuli) are common and most people get them by the time they reach old age. Some people's have a tendancy to get infected and that needs to be treated, but usually if you have those issues it is just fiber to keep the stool soft and avoid hard small things like seeds that can get trapped in there. Some people never have symptoms from them.K.


----------



## deslinger (Nov 11, 2004)

I just received one bill from Mayo in Rochester. So far the total is $5266. This includes all blood work, stool and urine samples, ekg, analrectal mamometry, ct scans and chest x-ray.I still don't have the cost on the either scopes, gastric study. Hope that helps you some on the cost. I do have insurance so hopefully I won't have a whole lot coming out of pocket.All biospy's came back good. I do have to be scoped every 2 years due to the rare tumor that was found in my stomach last year. And I was told that I have severe pelvic floor dysfunction. Nothing serious was found which is good. Everything is more of a pain to me.


----------



## mck1998 (Feb 18, 2005)

Denise - Thanks for that info. If you get the bill for the scopes and gastric study, let me know. My appointment is for April 4th. (I've had to change it twice due to major conflicts.) I'm so glad to hear that nothing was seriously wrong. But I know what you mean about it being more of a pain to you. I just want it to go away! Don't you?Flux - As crazy as it sounds, she definitely said 2 years (which is what I was also told 2 years ago). I don't understand it myself, and it is very frustrating to me. I'm happy to be going to Scottsdale though, I've heard they are just as good. It's just going to cost me more.


----------



## deslinger (Nov 11, 2004)

mck1998...Just got a couple more bills and these should be it. Total charges for a week visit and all testing is almost $14,000.00. I am so glad my insurance is covering it. I'm sorry your's isn't since it isn't going to be cheap


----------

